# Voting count as post?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When you vote and you do not start the post, does it still get counted as a post?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Does it matter?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No, votes do not count as posts.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

why would it matter anyway?????

maybe y'all can start a separate board away from here where people can just post like "1", "2", etc to their hearts content-maybe even charge for it, since it borders on obsessive addiction...lol

i'd be embarressed if i went to betty ford for uncontrollable post count binging...lol


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This has nothing to do with post obsession, lol, I was just curious, no harm in that right?


----------

